# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Изменения на сайте.

## JAHolper

*Здесь я буду писать о последних изменениях на сайте. Свои предложения и замечания вы можете оставить [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].*



Только что удалил 1666 пользователей. Что составляло две трети всех зарегистрированных. Остались самые самые.

----------


## JAHolper

С помощью нового BB-кода [iframe] можно вставить в сообщение видео почти из любого видео сервиса. Для этого между [iframe] и [/iframe] надо вставить ссылку на видео. 
В расширенном режиме написания сообщения можно выделить ссылку на видео и нажать на кнопку 
Ссылка копируется в видео хранилище из кода для вставки на других сайтах. Примеры расположения ссылки показаны в примерах ниже для самых популярных сайтов.

YouTube.com
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="*http://www.youtube.com/embed/SKnzcLN6wSU*" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Vkontakte.ru
<iframe src="*http://vkontakte.ru/video_ext.php?oid=13297659&id=161158564&hash=605e1  b0445380877&hd=1*" width="607" height="360" frameborder="0"></iframe>

RuTube.ru
<OBJECT width="470" height="353"><PARAM name="movie" value="*http://video.rutube.ru/95203c46aeb879855faf4d49015a16be*"></PARAM><PARAM name="wmode" value="window"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><EMBED src="http://video.rutube.ru/95203c46aeb879855faf4d49015a16be" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="window" width="470" height="353" allowFullScreen="true" ></EMBED></OBJECT>

----------


## JAHolper

Починил поиск. Не до конца, но уже можно сказать работает.

----------


## JAHolper

Изменён вид раздела со списком городов Беларуси.

----------


## JAHolper

Были отсеяны и удалены большая часть смайлов. Теперь их осталось 100 штук.
Так же, подправил вызывающие их переменные и отсортировал по порядку полезности.

----------


## JAHolper

Добавил возможность ведения коллективных дневников... Можно добавить в ваш дневник других пользователей чтобы вести его вместе.

----------


## JAHolper

на сайт был добавлен чат со всякими прибамбасами, находится внизу... Проверяем и отписываемся куда-нибудь как оно. В принципе многие уже должны были пользоваться таким. Там есть очень занимательные игрушки...

----------


## JAHolper

Не знаю работал ли когда-нибудь здесь поиск, но с тех пор как сайт попал в мои руки, ничего полезного с его помощью найти так и не удалось. После перехода на новую версию движка поиск что-то пытался отсеять, но ничего толкового не вышло. 

Буквально полчаса назад заскучал и вспомнил про этот недостаток, который, кстати, видимо никого и не напрягал. А я вот без поиска не могу, хотя бы, в силу особенностей памяти. В общем по-быстрому заменил родной поиск на поиск гугла. Может быть, когда будет свободное время, придумаю ещё что-нибудь в этом направлении. Но мне уже нравится, хотя бы потому что, этот поиск РАБОТАЕТ!

Все предложения и прочие высказывания по-прежнему можно изложить здесь.

----------


## JAHolper

Т.к. в поиске гугла было много рекламы, которую непонятно как убрать, сделал на сайте поиск яндекса. Плюс возможность поиска в интернете.

----------


## JAHolper

Сегодня с форума были удалены все пользователи и сообщения за последнюю неделю, приносим извинения за возможные неудобства.

----------

